# Canon 24mm 1.4 L ii Front Focus Issue?



## simongoodey (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all, over the Christmas break I sent my Canon 24mm 1.4 L ii and 5D Mark iii to Fixation UK for lens calibration (MF adjustment) this was due to issues with front focusing and despite it locking on to focus (center point). The work to be carried out according to the report from Fixation was: Set up and recalibrate , Focus System , Check and clean (Technicians' Comments: No optical issues however lens zero position could be improved). I also checked my 5D Mark iii AF MF menu which is disabled, are Canon lenses calibrated any other way? 

Today I received the lens and camera back today and pulled it out the box in excitement, took a few shots with the came on a tripod and shot the boxes that I had unboxed in my excitement. I shot about 2 meters away from the subject using the center focus point at the letters 24 MM on the lens box. To my surprise it produced defocused image and for some reason my sofas's corner seemed to be more in focus. Now I'm unsure if this is my technique here with such wide prime (its the only focal length I've had an issue with), or if there is an issue. I tried few more shots of different objects and results seemed the same. 

I have attached an image of the box I shot, please let me know your views. I may give Fixation a call in the morning.


----------



## elyroberts (Mar 9, 2016)

I have the same combo 5DIII and 6D with the 24mm 1.4 II and have also sent my lens and 5DIII to CPS. Still an issue with both cameras. I shoot weddings and find myself taking several shots to ensure that at least 1 of 5 are in focus. I generally use my 35mm 1.4 MKI more often, since i know it will nail focus at least 1 out of 2 images. I'm planning on parting with my 24 and going to a 16-35mm at some point due to this focus issue. 


Ely Roberts Photography - http://www.elyrobers.com - Specializing in wedding photography in Bend Orego


----------



## Viggo (Mar 9, 2016)

First off, in case you haven't done it yet, every lens needs a calibration, afma, using the cameras adjustment to a given lens.

Second, if your 24 misses by the same amount and always in front, there is a calibration issue mentioned above.

Third, the 24 L II has notorious focusing issues, I bought THREE copies new, they didn't even bother to calibrate them, but gave me a new one each time. Loads of people have the same issue with it. The issue with it is inconsistent focus, not a constant back or front focus.

It seem to hit a random, no matter what it locked at. Often by several meters, with no pattern or consistency.


----------



## DrakeLock (Apr 16, 2016)

Viggo said:


> First off, in case you go for Prosolution Plus and haven't done it yet, every lens needs a calibration, afma, using the cameras adjustment to a given lens.



Oop, I haven't been calibrating my lenses and was getting shoddy pics. I just calibrated them and the results are much better. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mancubus (Apr 19, 2016)

Viggo said:


> Third, the 24 L II has notorious focusing issues, I bought THREE copies new, they didn't even bother to calibrate them, but gave me a new one each time. Loads of people have the same issue with it. The issue with it is inconsistent focus, not a constant back or front focus.


`

That's absolutely outrageous. Charging us a substantial premium for that opulent L and a red ring to show the world it's outstanding quality and performance, these lenses should NOT have such a high lemon rate. 

Would it be so hard for Canon to test it for like 20 minutes before packing? Oh wait, this would mean finding faulty stuff that would cost money to be replaced, better just send anyway without any testing, most customers never notice anyway.

I feel like an idiot buying stuff like that, but sadly I have no other choice.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 19, 2016)

I have had tons of Canon lenses, pretty much every L up to 300 f2.8 IS, and I have a had very few that were in fact bad copies. I've had many copies of a lot of them, and bad copies do exist, but as you so well put it, "most people won't notice".

I sold a bad copy of a 70-200 II and told the guy I had it services and it still was very soft compared to others I have had before. I tried it out for a week and loved it.

They should be picked off the line, because they bad ones are horrible compared to the average and good copies. Much less with newer lenses though.


----------



## Mancubus (Apr 19, 2016)

Viggo said:


> I sold a bad copy of a 70-200 II and told the guy *I had it services* and it still was very soft compared to others I have had before. I tried it out for a week and loved it.



That bugs me even more, you had it serviced and they DIDN'T FIX it!


----------



## Viggo (Apr 19, 2016)

Mancubus said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I sold a bad copy of a 70-200 II and told the guy *I had it services* and it still was very soft compared to others I have had before. I tried it out for a week and loved it.
> ...



Two things I get really angry about is when my Canon product is returned from weeks of repair and the paper with states "Calibrated, tested ok" and "product is within specs"

FIVE times I sent my 1dx to be repaired as 20 out of 20 shots with One Shot and Servo had WAY different grade of OOF shots. They said it was okay, I sent samples of the opposite, and the last time they said I would either get a new one or they will fix it. They did fix it and now it works, but WHY send it back from service stamped "tested ok"?


----------

